# Streaming issues with Road Runner lite



## RumDawg (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 3 year old Compaq Presario, Celeron 2.6Ghz, 533 FSB, 512 MB Ram with Road Runner lite giving me roughly 720Kbs download speed. Streaming from Netflix and other sites is fine, but lately sites like NBC, ABC, CBS, and Comedy Central have started stalling, rebuffering every 15 or 20 seconds. Is there a way to maximize the incoming speed with existing case (swapping out the Celeron CPU for true Pentium 4 and increasing to 1GB Ram) or is full Road Runner the only option? Help, thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I doubt it's the computer.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## RumDawg (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the link for the test results>

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2341288

Thank you for your help. TWC Cable says 768kbs is normal download rate.


----------



## RumDawg (Jan 24, 2008)

If the above test seems normal, are there any manual adjustments I can make (like adjusting MTU size) that might make a difference?

Also, are there any software programs that can really make your internet connection speed higher than the actual promised delivery, or are they just a waste of money?

Again, thanks for your help.

RumDawg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They're a waste of money. That seems to all be normal.

What does a speed test yield? What is your contract upload speed?

A couple of popular Internet speed test sites in the US.

Speakeasy Speed Test

DSLReports Speed Test


----------



## RumDawg (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the result of the Speakeasy/DSL Reports tst: 719 download speed. Time Warner claims 768 kbs download speed for RR Lite.

I am thinking that some of the sites I like to stream from (NBC, ABC, CBS, Comedy Central) may have increased their minimum requirements. It would be helpful if they posted their requirements somewhere on their site, so I could make a decision on an ISP.

If changing MTU values or other internal setting won't help, I just might be forced to increase my computer's performance by simply paying for a higher level of service. It just bothers me that everything was fine until a couple of months ago. I haven't changed anything on my computer. In fact, I have very few programs running at all. It is a very clean system defragged regularly, with 46% of my C drive available.

If you have any thoughts about changing my computer's advanced settings I would appreciate the guidance. 

If not, thanks for your input. You been very helpful. 

The RumDawg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, you're close enough to the stated speed that the connection appears to be proper for what you are paying for. Personally, I'd want a faster connection anyway, but I'm spoiled. :grin:

I'm not sure what else to tell you. Take a look at TCP Optimizer and see if it'll help you squeeze more performance out: http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------



## rchase14 (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually just switched my RR to RR Lite and I can not even tell a difference in speed. I've done bandwidth tests as well and its basically the same.....no slowness downloading or uploading files (mostly pictures).

RChase Computer Consulting


----------

